# Help with hydrogen peroxide



## andy1987 (Feb 24, 2010)

I searched for hydrogen peroxide but there is only one place nearby.

and sell the hydrogen peroxide at 50% I can use for fingers?

the price is 0.95 cents per kilogram and only sell a barrel of 65 kg that would be $ 62.00

who do you think?


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 24, 2010)

What do I think? I think I will take 10 barrels. When can you deliver?

No really, that is a great price.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 24, 2010)

if you are looking for smaller quantity ask in pharmacy.


----------



## Oz (Feb 24, 2010)

50% H2O2 can be rather dangerous, I seriously doubt any pharmacy will be selling it. Having said that, if you know how to use it safely that is a good price.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah I forget to add that H2O2 from pharmacy will be 3-6% but that is suitable enough for AP process. and you dont really need much as you can re-use that good few times...


----------



## Oz (Feb 24, 2010)

Putting 50% H2O2 into HCl to use as AP will make a good portion of your gold foils black cemented gold powder in the bottom of your reaction vessel as long as there is still enough copper present to take it out of solution. Forgetting about refining for a moment, be cautious with strong oxidizers from a safety standpoint.


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/27376589/Rocketdyne-Hydrogen-Peroxide-Handbook


----------



## Irons (Feb 24, 2010)

I have found that adding concentrated H2O2 to concentrated HCl can be violent at times. All I can get is 27%. I can't imagine how violent 50% H2O2 would be.

Don't get it on your skin. It causes very painful burns. By the time you feel it, it will be too late.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 30, 2010)

> and sell the hydrogen peroxide at 50% I can use for fingers?
> 
> the price is 0.95 cents per kilogram and only sell a barrel of 65 kg that would be $ 62.00
> 
> who do you think?


I think you need to read a lot more on this forum before you attemp any procedure.


> I can't imagine how violent 50% H2O2 would be.


I used some 32% last year and it basically exploded out of a 5 gallon bucket with only one gallon of solution in the bucket.
Johnny


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 30, 2010)

Irons said:


> I have found that adding concentrated H2O2 to concentrated HCl can be violent at times. All I can get is 27%. I can't imagine how violent 50% H2O2 would be.
> 
> Don't get it on your skin. It causes very painful burns. By the time you feel it, it will be too late.



32% is the best I have found as well. It is what I use now. Don't put much in a at a time, just where your soultion turns a little green, it will lighten up after a couple of minutes setting and will need to be stirred again.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 30, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> > and sell the hydrogen peroxide at 50% I can use for fingers?
> >
> > the price is 0.95 cents per kilogram and only sell a barrel of 65 kg that would be $ 62.00
> >
> ...



You must have poured a cup in there all at once for it to do that. I add about 1/2 of what would normally be put in if it were 3% and the reaction is not very violent.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am using 20% HCl /concrete cleaner/ as I cant get proper acid. I am using 6% H2O2 but I am diluting that 1:1 with water. Pins are in pyrex dish with air bubbler in and this pyrex is inside crock pot which is filled with water. I have flat sponge on bottom of crock pot and pyrex is sitting on top of that sponge. 
This process is slow becouse of concentration of acid and H2O2 but fast enough when air is introduced. My pins are not disolving completely only very small ones, the rest looks like they are deplated like in cell. After while I have millions of small flakes sand or salt like sizes floating in pyrex. I can process pound of fingers in about 3-4 hours depens on agitation-mixing them from time to time.


----------

